# Healing the Gut Tribe ~ CHEAT SHEET



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

WHAT IS GOING ON?
*Leaky gut, yeast/bacteria, IBS, IBD, Crohn's, colitis*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...0&postcount=36
http://www.mdheal.org/leakygut.htm
http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/171

*Candida FAQ*
(v. helpful but not 100% correct on everything IMO)
http://web.archive.org/web/200208020...mi/candida.htm
*
Studying stools* http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtstools.htm

*Encoparesis* http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtencopresis.htm

*ASD. Sensory Issues, IBS and the Gut Reaction*
http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtsensorygut.htm
http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionsensory.htm
http://www.pecanbread.com/BTVCautismchapter.html
DIETS
*Specific Carbohydrate Diet (SCD) in the book Breaking the Vicious Cycle*
www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info
(start with Beginner section and "Science Behind the Diet" and "Intro Diet" in this section)
and www.pecanbread.com
(see Science Behind the Diet and food charts at Food Preparation/Beyond Intro Diet)

*Nourishing Traditions*
http://www.westonaprice.org/bookrevi...raditions.html
http://www.mercola.com/2003/mar/8/no...traditions.htm
using NT for IBS: http://www.westonaprice.org/askdoctor/ibs.html
(NT is the cookbook of the WAPF nutritional foundation site www.westonaprice.org, lot of nutritional info there)

*The Maker's Diet and Patient Heal Thyself by Jordan Rubin*
http://www.makersdiet.com/
http://www.westonaprice.org/moderndi...ivehealth.html
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articl...2/ai_107201236
TREATMENTS
*Probiotics... why they are essential*
http://www.a-vital-life.com/page.php?p=5_ltr_3

*Yogurt and Kefir&#8230; the strongest probiotic you can get*
http://www.healingcrow.com/ferfun/co...onspiracy.html

*Making Yogurt in bulk* http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=119
*
Fermented Foods (great dairy free source of probiotics)*
http://www.mercola.com/2004/jan/3/fermented_foods.htm
*
Digestive Enzymes*
http://www.enzymestuff.com
*
Betaine HCI*
http://altmedicine.about.com/cs/dige...s/a/LowHCL.htm
*
Cod Liver Oil*
http://www.westonaprice.org/basicnut...dliveroil.html

*Coconut Oil*
http://www.coconutdiet.com/digestive_disorders.htm

*Primer on Digestive System (and Nutrients Essential for Gut Health)*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...6&postcount=55

*Natural Anti Fungals/Anti Bacterials*
http://www.enzymestuff.com/conditionbacteria.htm#4

*The Healing Power of Bone Broths*
Source of natural glutamine and healing gelatin
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...23#post3942223
http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeatures/broth.html
http://www.westonaprice.org/foodfeat...beautiful.html
OTHER PERTINENT ARTICLES AND THREADS
*The Power of Probiotics*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=96009

*Nutrition/Immunology 101*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=406983
*
Whatever happened to the cure for celiac disease?*
http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.i...ac_disease.htm

*Causes of Autism*
Exactly what a deficient diet and immune system can and does result in.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=367180

*How Not Have an Allergic Child:* role of gut flora in development of allergies
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=471144

*Prepping the Body for Optimal Pregnancy*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=398509
BASIC SUGGESTED OUTLINE:

1. Digestive enzymes with meals.
2. Enzymes between meals, esp. proteases and cellulases.
3. Yogurt/kefir/fermented foods/probiotics.
4. Cut out foods you determine that you cannot digest or are allergic to.
5. Add nutrient dense superfoods and good quality supplements.
6. Educate yourself on what is really a healthy diet... nutrient deficiencies can in themselves lead to many digestive issues.
7. If all the above doesn't work, investigate alternatives: anti fungals/bacterials, homeopathy, etc.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I think I will post updates as new messages instead of editing the list as I seem to be finding something new to post everyday!

Please don't respond to this thread, go to this month's Gut Healing Tribe to ask questions.

If you would like to receive update notifications, click the "Subscribe to this Thread" option above under "Thread Tools".


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

The best step, after diet, in fighting yeast/bacteria imbalance seems to be enzymes. Please see link above: "Natural Anti Fungals/Anti Bacterials"


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

There is an *SCD Chefs* thread in Meal Planning:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=412699

Another treatment which might be helpful: *Colostrum*
http://www.colostrumresearch.org/


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Nutrition Log*
for daily supplements, foods, reactions:

http://www.enzymestuff.com/nutrients.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*All About Kefir*

http://users.sa.chariot.net.au/~dna/kefirpage.html
http://users.chariot.net.au/~dna/Makekefir.html


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

Jane!







on the cheat sheet!
Very cool!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

TESTING

*Genova Diagnostics*
(formerly Great Smokies)
http://www.gdx.net/home/assessments/...ms/gastro.html
*
Metametrix*
Organix OAT tests and Food Allergy/Antibody Profiles
http://www.metametrix.com/TestServ/

Nutrient Elements - Red Blood Cell Erythrocyte test for mineral deficiencies and toxic metals
http://www.metametrix.com/TestServ/d....asp?PageID=16

If you are not working with a doctor, you can order thru www.directlabs.com


----------



## folaboye (May 21, 2004)

JaneS








I read all the educative links and threads.

Great Job


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Bless you. No way was I wading through that monster thread.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Jane, do you have a good online resource about _making_ fermented veggies?


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

_*Eat Fat, Lose Fat*_
by Dr. Mary Enig and Sally Fallon

The "Health Recovery" diet in the book is not for weight loss. It is for healing a number of autoimmune conditions including serious or not so serious digestive disorders:

Recovery from surgery, life-threatening illness, debilitated weak condition, chemotherapy, malnutrition.
Adrenal Weakness/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome
Allergies/Hay Fever
Asthma
ADD
Constipation
Diabetes and Insulin Resistance
Emotional Problems: Anxiety, Depression, Mood Swings
Fungal Infections/Candida
Gallbladder Ailments
Hormonal Imbalances/Women's Diseases
Hypoglycemia
Immune System/Autoimmune Disorders
IBS/Colitis/Crohn's Disease
Skin Problems: Eczema, Dry Skin, Wrinkles, Scaly Patches, Hair Loss
Thyroid Imbalance
Viral Infections: Epstein-Barr, Herpes, HIV/AIDS
http://www.eatfatlosefat.com/test-healthrecovery.html

The HR diet is based on a lot of coconut oil and coconut milk, lacto-fermented foods and beverages (kefir sodas and yogurt), and lots of homemade bone broth. They recommend raw milk and kefir/yogurt but there is a high calcium milk alternative made from coconut milk and KAL dolomite powder if you are allergic to dairy. And the fermented foods and kefir sodas are great dairy free sources of probiotics.

Also includes eggs, meat, liver (or just dessicated liver tablets), fish, cod liver oil, high vitamin butter oil, animal fats, vegetables, natural vitamin C from amla or acerola powder and only one serving of soaked grains/day. Swedish bitters or apple cider vinegar for liver and digestive support.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimim*
Jane, do you have a good online resource about _making_ fermented veggies?

http://www.wildfermentation.com/
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...9&postcount=45
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=426207


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Also other non diary sources of probiotics:

*Water Kefir*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=440795

*Kombucha Tea*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha


> If you want to buy it instead of making your own:
> 
> Pronatura is really yummy but expensive


http://www.pronaturainc.com/kombucha.html

GT's Kombucha is available in some Whole Foods stores in the refrigerated teas section.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*The Essentials of Enzyme Nutrition Therapy*

_Food enzymes in raw food are vital for digesting that food, but their destruction during cooking is a key factor in today's rising levels of allergies and chronic degenerative diseases._

http://www.nexusmagazine.com/articles/Enzymes1.html


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Should I see an ND or MD for this?
Can I do while breastfeeding?
What if I'm allergic/intolerant to certain foods?*

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=457646


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Research study cites:

*Gut Flora 101 by MT*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...3&postcount=15


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Bristol Stool Scale*

Unless you have a 3 or 4 rating, easily passed 1 - 3x/day, you have a problem:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale

The exception to this obviously is EBF babes. They should have curdy, yellowish soft stool smelling like yogurt (I think curried yogurt is how Dr. Sears describes it).


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Concept of human bowel flora as a living organ*
http://www.probiotictherapy.com.au/p...s/concept.html

*Concept of human bowel flora as a healthy or sick organ*
http://www.probiotictherapy.com.au/p...concept_2.html

Quote:

It is useful to compare the human faecal flora to a living organ because its major component is a complex mass of living cells. Furthermore, it interacts with the human body and the human body interacts with it.

Given that the human body is made up of approximately 1014 cells - while 1 x 1013 are body cells, about 9 x 1013 cells are bacteria contained within the bowel. Hence, purely on cell count *we are 10% human and 90% stool!*


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*With respect to infants and gut flora:*

Bifidobacteria comprises 91% of microflora of BF infants and 75% of FF infants. (Harmsen et al, 2000)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum

The bifidus dominance and *exclusive* BF'ing seals up the gut mucosal lining. This is extremely important for the immune system to start to develop the ability to recognize "self" vs. "non-self". The gut flora is 70% of the innate immune system primary defenses (basis of the GALT, MALT and BALT immune systems).

There is also a lot of evidence that colicky behavior, and sleeping and stool problems, with infants are a direct result of the imbalance of gut flora. So bifidus supplementation might be a good first step for correction or prevention of behavioral and immune system diseases.

Edit: _B. Infantis_ is the correct human strain that is preferred. Natren Life Start or Solaray BabyLife. I have more confidence in the first one, but the second is dairy free if you know for sure your babe is allergic to dairy. Interestingly, Elizabeth Lipski PhD author of _Digestive Wellness for Children_ recommends probiotics made from dairy if they are well tolerated by the child as helpful in aiding the body to digest dairy. She also states that she has seen _B. Infantis_ correct colic in newborns within days and uses it in her clinical practice. Also indicated for cradle cap and eczema.

*Intestinal flora in the neonate: impact on morbidity and therapeutic perspectives*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...t_uids=9759211

*Just One Bottle*
http://www.massbfc.org/formula/bottle.html

*The Case for the Virgin Gut*
http://breastfeed.com/resources/articles/virgingut.htm

*Developmental microbial ecology of the neonatal gastrointestinal tract*
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/69/5/1035S

*Beneficial Baby Bacteria: Their Key Benefits, Functions, & Selection*
http://www.natren.com/pages/natashart3.asp

*Your Baby's Best Advantage - Probiotics*
http://www.natren.com/pages/baby.html

Quote:

Further studies found differences in the gut flora of infants who are likely to develop allergy. When compared with healthy infants, babies who developed allergy symptoms were less often colonized with bifidobacteria. These results could indicate a role for the intestinal microflora in the development of and protection from allergy, especially in developed countries, where antibiotic therapy and sterile C-section deliveries are far more common.

Childhood eczema is almost entirely caused by food allergies, noted Dr. McCann. "We also know that one allergy can predispose to another. In other words, if food allergies and eczema can be prevented, then so also can asthma." He adds, *"In future years, every newborn baby will receive with her first feeding, a goodly gulp of a friendly bacterial mix. Meanwhile, we are stuck with treating after the fact, rather than prevention."*

Of the many factors suggested to explain the worldwide increase in asthma, "*We have found only one primary prevention, the maintenance of a normal bowel flora,"* reported pediatric allergy specialist Dr. Bengt Bjorksten, in an address to the American Academy of Allergy, Asthma and Immunology Studies, Stockholm, Sweden. Studies from Europe show that newborns with abnormal flora have many more times the prevalence of allergic disease. If the baby does not have a good GI barrier, it sets the stage for increased allergic disease.
*Effects of intestinal microflora and the environment on the development of asthma and allergy.*
Bjorksten B.
Centre for Allergy Research and Department of Environmental Medicine, Karolinska Institutet, 171 77 Stockholm, Sweden. [email protected]

Quote:

Recent studies have shown differences in the composition of the microflora between healthy and allergic infants in countries with a high and low prevalence of allergies and between healthy and allergic infants within such countries. *These differences are apparent within the first week of life* and thus precede clinical symptoms.
*Evidence of probiotics in prevention of allergy and asthma.*
Bjorksten B.
Institute of Environmental Medicine, Karolinska Institutet, 171 77 Stockholm, Sweden. [email protected]

Quote:

Recent epidemiological studies and experimental research suggest that the microbial environment and exposure to microbial products in infancy modifies immune responses and enhances the development of tolerance to ubiquitous allergens. *The intestinal microflora may play a particular role in this respect, as it is the major external driving force in the maturation of the immune system after birth and animal experiments have shown it to be a prerequisite for normal development of oral tolerance.* *The composition of the microflora differs between healthy and allergic infants and in countries with a high and low prevalence of allergies. These differences are apparent within the first week of life, or even in the maternal vaginal flora during pregnancy and thus precede clinical symptoms.*

Two very common things given to babes or BF'ing mamas that greatly effect the infant's ability to lay down and keep proper gut flora balance:

-Antibiotics
-Tylenol/Advil

*Also note: If you have yeast/thrush you are passing this on to your babe's flora.* There is indication that yeast does indeed change the immune systems reaction to foods:

*Animal Studies Show Gut Flora/Antibiotics Effect Oral Tolerance*

Antibiotic administration early in life impairs specific humoral responses to an oral antigen and increases intestinal mast cell numbers and mediator concentrations.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...&dopt=Abstract

Quote:

The reconstitution of intestinal flora of GF mice with _Bifidobacterium infantis_, one of the predominant bacteria in the intestinal flora, restored the susceptibility of these Th2 responses to oral tolerance induction; however, this was only effective when such reconstitution was performed in neonates, but not in mice at an older age.
*Antibiotics and Infant Gut Flora* from MT
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...2&postcount=24


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Dealing with Die Off*

I've been doing a lot of research into vitamin C lately:
(see post on Levy's book)
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=507310

Vitamin C neutralizes both endotoxins from cell death, aka die off, and exotoxins, metabolites produces by yeast/bacteria.

The issue seems to be taking enough to see a result, not that it won't work. If anyone has a physician who does vitamin C IVs this might be an option for someone having a hard time. It will saturate your body's tissues better than any oral dosing can. (As toxins rapidly deplete your tissue stores of C.)

So the next best thing is determining your "optidose" ... the amount that you can take to bowel tolerance. Start taking 1-2 grams every hour or two until you get watery diarrhea. Then take just under that amount every single day, 4x/day is best. Healthy adults will be in the range of 6-12 grams/day. So it's possible you will need more during die off crisis.

Sodium ascorbate version is ph buffered so the body absorbs it better than ascorbic acid.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Great book on the role of gut flora in the development of allergies, inflammatory bowel disease, colitis, Crohn's, IBS, etc.

*Bacteria for Breakfast*
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...075920-8901432

Has a cheesy title and cover, but this is a gem of a book with lots
of study references. Was written by a pharmacist whose young son
contracted a C. Difficile infection. He was put on many different
antibiotics with no success, probably making him worse. Finally
what worked was a new probiotic called VSL#3 with 450 billion count
of 8 strains.

Was most interesting for its detailed description of the role of gut flora in controlling the immune system in development of allergies for ex. And the fact that the way probiotics suppress bacteria and candida is because they produce metabolites that kill off the bad guys.

Also has the perspective that if you are facing any of these challenges, you are going to need very high counts of probiotics, in the trillions. And that several different strains of beneficial bacteria and/or yeasts may be needed. No one thing works for everyone. And since our gut flora numbers something like 500 different kinds, we will probably need many strains to make a difference.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

So many people ask about different brands of supplements here. Do you think it would be worth creating a sticky of accepetable brands? You know Sodium Ascorbate: brand X,Y,and Z. CLO: brand X,Y,Z. Probiotics etc... Have we done that already? I'm thinking no, as I'm getting alot of pm's asking this question. It would be alot easier if the info were readily available-wouldn't it?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

oops. wrong section.


----------



## Ex Libris (Jan 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
So many people ask about different brands of supplements here. Do you think it would be worth creating a sticky of accepetable brands? You know Sodium Ascorbate: brand X,Y,and Z. CLO: brand X,Y,Z. Probiotics etc... Have we done that already? I'm thinking no, as I'm getting alot of pm's asking this question. It would be alot easier if the info were readily available-wouldn't it?

This would be very helpful. I spend a lot of time pouring through threads to figure out what brand/type people are using. I figure there's no sense in re-creating the wheel . . .


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ghlight=health

This is a link to a thread that discusses some of the good bacteria/yeasts in water kefirs, and some of the health benefits of kombucha.

Here's a quote from that link if it's not working (originally posted by xenabyte):

Quote:

Milk Kefir grains are for culturing milk and will enrich and alter it to be more like a wide spectrum yogurt, with the addition of healthy yeasts also.

Info on the content of milk kefir is more easily found and so I'll not type that.

Water Kefir grains are for the use in a water/sugar mixture and will give you a probiotic drink that is dairy free. Here are some of the healthy bacteria and yeasts found in water kefir:

Lactobacilli
Lb. alactosus
Lb. brevis
Lb. casei subsp. casei
Lb. casei subsp. pseudoplantarum
Lb. casei subsp. rhamnosus
Lb. casei subsp. tolerans
Lb. coryneformis subsp. torquens
Lb. fructosus
Lb. hilgardii
Lb. homohiochi
Lb. plantarum
Lb. pseudoplantarum
Lb. yamanashiensis

Yeasts
Saccharomyces cerevisiae
S. florentinus
S. pretoriensis
Candida valida
C. lambica
Kloeckera apiculata
Hansenula yalbensis

Streptococci/lactococci
Streptococcus cremeris
Str. faecalis
Str. lactis
Leuconostoc mesenteroides
Pediococcus damnosus

Water kefir is usually very mildly alcholic, but this can be increased by longer fermentations or with the addition of more sugar or solid fruit juices.

Kombucha (SCOBYs) are used to ferment/culture black or green tea. A Kombucha SCOBY is not a mushroom or a fungus as many call it, but another symbiotic colony of bacteria and yeasts (the good kinds).

The key ingredient formed in Kombucha ferments is glucuronic acid, which binds up poisons and toxins in the body, both environmental and metabolic (naturally occurring) and flushes it out of the body via the kidneys. This is a natural process that your liver and kidneys would do every day by producing its own glucuronic acid, however the Kombucha tea boosts this process.

Glucuronic acid is also a building block for a group of polysaccharides, including hyaluronic acid (a component of connective tissues), chondroitin sulfate (a component of cartilage), mucoitinsulfuric acid (a building block of the stomach lining and vitreous humor of the eye) and heparin.

A small amount of alcohol is produced (about .5%) and it is lightly carbonated.

The Kombucha brew also contains Vitamins B1, B2, B3, B6, B12 (vegan source), as well as folic acid and L-lactic acid, which is a substance that is usually low or missing in cancer patients, and is believed that low levels of this needed substance helps prevent failure in cell respiration and the build up of undesirable DL-lactic acid in tissues.

Kombucha also has usnic acid which has a mild antibacterial effect.

Kombucha also has the beneficial yeast strain, Saccharomyces boulardii, a popular treatment in Europe against candida infections ("yeast against yeast") and also c. difficile. It also increases the immunoglobulin IgA.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's a link to water kefir recipes http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ht=water+kefir
There's recipes on post #9 and #12.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohhh







this thread is a sticky anyway. Good!

I need to read through it. Thanks!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

This one is from our holistic dietician and tries to combine all families of foods by day.

Day 1

Protein Sources: Bass, white perch, chicken, chicken and duck eggs, salmon, trout, duck
Grains: Quinoa, rye, triticale, bran, kamut, spelt, wheat, wheat germ
Vegetables: Artichoke, chicory, dandelion greens, escarole, leaf lettuce, romaine lettuce, beet greens, beets, chard, spinach, swiss chard, carrot, celery, fennel, parsnips
Fruits: Banana, mango, papaya, grapefruit, kumquat, lemon, lime, orange, tangerine
Nuts/Seeds: Cashew, pistaschio, sesame seed, sunflower seed, filbert, hazelnut
Spices/Flavorings: Tarragon, cream of tartar, wintergreen, anise, caraway, celery seeds, coriander, cumin, dill, lovage, parsley
Fats/Oils: Cashew butter, safflower oil, sesame oil, sunflower oil
Beverages: Cashew nut milk, green tea
Misc: Agar agar, carrageenan

Day 2

Protein Sources: Cod, haddock, crab, crayfish, lobster, shrimp, herring, ham, pork, rabbit
Grains: Hominy, popcorn, millet, teff, rice (brown and white)
Vegetables: Bamboo Shoots, corn, cucumber, pumpkin, summer & winter squash, zucchini, asparagus, bermuda & spanish onion, scallions, shallot
Fruits: Apple, pear, watermelon, avocado, star fruit, pineapple, pomegrantes
Nuts/Seeds: Almond, pine/pignolia nut, poppy seed, water chestnut
Spices/Flavorings: Cardamom, ginger, saffron, bay leaf, cinnamon, chives, nutmeg
Fats/Oils: Almond butter, corn oil, olive oil, rice bran oil
Beverages: Almond nut milk, herbal tea, spring water
Misc: Lemongrass

Day 3

Protein Sources: Deer, flounder, halibut, sole, abalone, mussels, scallop, snail, squid, lamb, turkey
Grains: Amaranth, buckwheat, potato flour, garbanzo flour, soy flour
Vegetables: Eggplant, peppers, potato, tomato, alfalfa, fava bean, garbanzo bean, green beans, green peas, kidney bean, lentil, lima bean, mung bean, navy bean, pinto bean, snow peas (pea pods), soybean, split peas, tofu
Fruits: Kiwi, coconut
Nuts/Seeds: Peanut, soy nuts, pecan, walnuts
Spices/Flavorings: Cayenne pepper, paprika, Tabasco, vanilla, fenugreek, licorice, tamarind, white pepper
Fats/Oils: Peanut oil, soy margarine, soybean oil
Beverages: Soy milk
Misc: Peanut butter, tofu yogurt

Day 4

Protein Sources: Beef, yogurt, swordfish, goat, goat cheese, mackerel, tuna
Grains: Barley, flax seeds, oats, wild rice
Vegetables: Okra, sweet potato, wild potato, bok choy, broccoli, brussel sprouts, cabbage-red, cauliflower, collard greens, garden cress, kale, kohlrabi, radish, turnip, yam
Fruits: Guava, apricot, nectarine, peach, plum
Nuts/Seeds: Chestnut, brazil nut, macadamia nut
Spices/Flavorings: Caper, balm, basil, horehound, lavender, lemon balm, marjoram, mint, oregano, peppermint, rosemary, sage, savory, spearmint, thyme, mustard seeds, cocoa
Fats/Oils: Butter, flax seed oil, cocoa butter
Beverages: Cow milk, bergamot tea, goat milk, mint teas, raspberry leaf tea
Misc: Gelatin, tapioca

Another 4 Day Rotation Diet here:
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/021500.htm


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

_*"Digestive Wellness for Children"*_ by Elizabeth Lipski, PhD in Clinical Nutrition. http://www.innovativehealing.com/shop/dwc_details.html

Quote:

We are not what we eat, but rather what we absorb, what wastes we eliminate, and how well our gut ecology is balanced.
She focuses on healing with food and herbs and provides a detailed list of lab tests pertaining to every issue covered. She highly recommends probiotics (including B. Infantis for kids up to age 7) and digestive enzymes (including proteases between meals). She described them as very gentle and highly effective in her clinical practice.

Good explanation of the many tiers of the immune system and the crucial role of IgA antibodies in protecting our mucus membranes from bacteria, food residues, fungus, parasites and viruses. (Which made me wonder just how much vitamin A deficiency has a role in development of allergies... because IgM, IgG and then finally IgE are mobilized when the first lines of the immune system, which includes IgA, are overwhelmed.)

She had a very succint explanation on the theory behind Rotation Diets:

Quote:

Four Day Rotation Diet - to help a child with sensitivities or allergies to a large number of foods and/or food families. Such a child often becomes reactive to more and more foods, but a rotation diet prevents the development of an ever-widening set of sensitivities. In this protocol, the child avoids eating any foods to which he/she had strong antibody reactions, and eats the remaining foods in a rotating pattern that "tricks" the body into being more tolerant.

...eating a food to which we are sensitive results in the production of antibiodies against it for the next 24 hours. Therefore, if we eat that food again the next day, we'll have symptoms from our immune system's reaction to it; however, if we don't eat that food for several days, the antibodies that were ready for a fight will have disappeared as though it were a false alarm.
She has also written the books _"Digestive Wellness"_ and _"Leaky Gut"_ .


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*"Why Stomach Acid is Good for You"* by Jonathan Wright, M.D.

Stomach acid is essential to the digestive process and proper absorption of nutrients. As I've posted before, GERD drugs are starving us of nutrients and creating a cascade of other problems.... we should be *increasing* stomach acid instead. Tests show that 90% of people with GERD are actually *deficient* in stomach acid, thus contributing to the problem with the valve between stomach and esophagus closing properly, causing the GERD in the first place.

Has a very interesting section on children and asthma and lack of stomach acid. Also lack of strong stomach acid can contribute to bacterial invasion, probably is a large factor in gut flora imbalance.

Makes me think that stomach acid is foundation of many many other issues than can be caused by mineral and esp. B12 deficiencies.

A review with more info:
http://www.totalbeing.com/news_archive_07_01_05.asp


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

My latest research project is to continue looking at enzymes: both for digestive support and systemic therapy (taking therapeutic doses of enzymes on empty stomach to reach bloodstream for healing effects).

I finished Karen DeFelice's most recent book "Enzymes: Go with Your Gut", a good follow up to her previous edition "Enzymes for Autism/Digestive Health" (two diff. titles, actually same book).
www.enzymestuff.com

She focused more on using systemic enzyme therapy for viruses (including the flu) as well as touched on using enzymes for autoimmune illnesses such as fibromyalgia, arthritis, cancer. It certainly made me start thinking of the myriad uses for enzyme healing, such as my mom's form of lymphoma that is caused by a build up of excess proteins in the blood&#8230; high doses of protease enzymes can clean up the "junk" that lead to many disease conditions. Proteases dissolve the protein coating of viruses and bacteria, disarming them completely or allowing other therapeutic agents to work more effectively.

For ex. DeFelice recommends 3-4 high protease capsules every 4 hours at onset of cold or flu.

I think enzymes are a very exciting and worthwhile tool to have in our natural health arsenal. Currently the two things I worry about not be able to deal with from a natural health perspective is cancer and Lyme disease, and there is credible evidence for the benefits of enzyme therapy in both. Cancer enzyme therapy has been studied for a century. The key seems to be finding the therapeutic dose, and that can be upwards of 20 capsules or more/day for serious conditions. And different enzymes are showing more targeted effects.

*DeFelice articulates a concept I've never seen before regarding the gut mucosa and biofilms:*

Quote:

"In the gut, dead pathogen cells leave behind mass. Their internal cellular wastes may leach out, and even be toxic. The body needs to clear all this out. This debris can lead to the assorted unpleasant "die-off" symptoms which accompany many pathogen control measures.

"Any new probiotics&#8230;being introduced need to deal with this pathogen debris in addition to trying to get established. This may explain the difficulty seen at times when pouring probiotics into a dysbiosis situation. At times, a person laments they have been giving judicious amounts of probiotics for a year or more&#8230; but recent lab tests show there are no beneficial probiotics colonized in the gut&#8230;

"When eradicating pathogens and trying to introduce new species, the new species needs to work with the immediate environment. This immediate environment may not be health for the new guys. There may be chemicals and by-products in the area that are toxic to the new species&#8230;

"Problems may exist not only from the chemical aspects of the debris, but also the physical ones. In the gut, beneficial organisms need to physically take up residence and colonize. If other organisms, dead or alive, are block their route or occupying their space, they will have problems adhering and growing."
Taking enzymes, both cellulases and proteases, between meals can help clear out both the bad guys and cellular debris. The book also includes therapy plans and a troubleshooting guide. There is a great deal of info on her website, some of which is not in her books.

I also attended Dr. Devin Houston's presentation last week, "Enzymes for Autism" sponsored by a local mom's group that concentrates on biochemical healing for autism. As I've said before, I've learned the most from the autism community as they are very well versed in food intolerances and the behavioral and biochemical effects&#8230; these kids are the canaries in the mineshaft.

His presentation on DVD is available for free to groups if you are interested in ordering:
http://www.enzymestory.com/Resources.html

Houston also has a couple slides on the latest research on enzymes for celiac disease that I missed, exciting things happening there. Some new enzyme formulations are in the works from his company including one capsule with all three Zyme Prime/No Fenol/Peptizyde formulations combined, and a high dose "carb assist" only (no protease) capsule to mimic the SCD diet.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*"The Probiotics Revolution"*
by Dr. Gary Huffnagle, research immunologist and professor of internal medicine at U of Michigan Medical Center with 20 years of experience.

I have referred to him in the "How not to have an allergic child" thread I think with respect to his animal studies: showing that manipulating the gut flora can cause allergies to appear and disappear. He writes more about his research in this book and reiterates many of my very important key points about this issue. Which I'm thrilled to see coming from someone with impeccable credentials!!


> -our intestinal flora


_*functions like another organ in the body equal to the heart or kidneys in importance*_.

-the gut makes up 70% of our immune system.

-good bacteria line all mucus surfaces: nose, respiratory, gut. They are a key function of our immune system, and first line defense against allergies; their number is 10x the amount of cells in our entire body.

-babies are designed to get their intestinal flora from the mother (vaginal birth and bf'ing). Antibiotics greatly upset this inheritance as well as the mother's probiotic health.
The "Antibiotics Revolution" post WWII have just resulted in a gradual increase in the amount of allergies and asthma reaching epidemic proportions. He clearly places much of the blame for allergies on antibiotics. He doesn't quote human studies except his own experiences with mold allergies and sinusitis in himself and peanut allergy in his daughter (both overcome with help of probiotics and prebiotics).

Huffnagle recommends a very intensive plan for probiotics, 30 billion per day in supplements if facing a health challenge, plus food sources. Most interesting to me was the role of dietary phenols in supporting probiotic growth but he also goes into other foods acting as prebiotics.

*press release on Huffnagle's book:* http://www.med.umich.edu/opm/newspag.../allergies.htm

*interview:* http://www.allergymoms.com/modules/w...ndex.php?p=360

*website:* http://sitemaker.umich.edu/huffnagle...lution___book_

*article with Huffnagle and Kelly Karpa* (author of my other favorite book explaining the interaction of the gut flora and immune system, _Probiotics for Breakfast_)
https://www.holisticprimarycare.net/...7A1B72B468F9F9


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

How about Gut and Psychology Syndrome by Natasha Campbell-McBride? www.behealthy.org.uk/gaps.pdf


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
Another treatment which might be helpful: *Colostrum*
http://www.symbiotics.com/research/index.htm

Can you repost this link or info about colostrum? The link is not working. Thanks!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Here ya go!








http://www.colostrumresearch.org/


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

*Food Chemical Intolerance*

Quote:

Our food has changed drastically over the last 30 years, and so have food-related problems.

Additives are now used in healthy foods such as bread, butter, yoghurt, juice or muesli bars as well as in junk food. Reactions to food additives are related to dose, so the more you eat, the more likely you are to be affected. A British survey in 2007 found that:

· most consumers underestimate how many additives they eat
· the average consumer eats 20 additives per day (19 if foods are home-cooked)
· most consumers don't know which foods contain additives.

Effects of food additives can include

· irritability, restlessness, difficulty falling asleep
· mood swings, anxiety, depression, panic attacks
· inattention, difficulty concentrating or debilitating fatigue
· speech delay, learning difficulties
· eczema, urticaria and other itchy skin rashes; angioedema or swelling of the lips etc often associated with rashes
· reflux, colic, stomach aches, bloating, and other irritable bowel symptoms including constipation and/or diarrhoea, sneaky poos, sticky poos, bedwetting
· headaches or migraines
· frequent colds, flu, bronchitis, tonsillitis, sinusitis; stuffy or runny nose, constant throat clearing, cough or asthma
· joint pain, arthritis, heart palpitations, racing heartbeat
· and see more at the bottom of our home page
http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.info/

*Some additives that can cause problems*

ARTIFICIAL COLOURS (in sweets, drinks, takeaways, cereals and many processed foods) 102 tartrazine, 104 quinoline yellow, 107 yellow 2G, 110 sunset yellow, 122 azorubine, 123 amaranth, 124 ponceau red, 127 erythrosine, 128 red 2G, 129 allura red, 132 indigotine,133 brilliant blue, 142 green S, 151 brilliant black, 155 chocolate brown

NATURAL COLOUR 160b annatto (in yoghurts, icecreams, popcorn etc, 160a is a safe alternative)

PRESERVATIVES

200-203 sorbates (in margarine, dips, cakes, fruit products)

210-213 benzoates (in juices, soft drinks, cordials, syrups, medications)

220-228 sulphites (in dried fruit, fruit drinks, sausages, and many others)

280-283 propionates (in bread, crumpets, bakery products)

249-252 nitrates, nitrites (in processed meats like ham)

SYNTHETIC ANTIOXIDANTS (in margarines, vegetable oils, fried foods, snacks, biscuits etc)

310-312 Gallates

319-320 TBHQ, BHA, BHT (306-309 are safe alternatives)

FLAVOUR ENHANCERS (in tasty foods)

621 MSG

627, 631, 635 disodium inosinate, disodium guanylate, ribonucleotides

*Natural food chemicals*

Some natural chemicals called salicylates can cause the same problems as additives if consumed in large doses or by sensitive people. For problems serious enough to see a doctor, or conditions with a diagnosis such as ADHD, eczema etc it is best to find out more about *salicylates*, as well as other natural food chemicals called *amines* and *glutamates*.

These natural food chemicals are increasing in our food supply, due to increased availability of out-of-season fruit and vegetables, concentrated natural chemicals in processed foods, and added flavours. Foods high in salicylates include strawberries, kiwifruit, avocadoes, sultanas and other dried fruits, citrus, pineapple, broccoli, pizza toppings, tomato sauce, olive oil and tea. Cheese and chocolate are particularly high in amines. Salicylate sensitivity can be triggered or worsened by medications such as aspirin and other NSAIDs (non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs) such as Nurofen and lotions e.g. anti-arthritis, salicylate-containing teething gel.

People rarely realise that they are affected by salicylates or amines unless they eat a very large dose in a short time (e.g. salicylates at Christmas or amines at Easter) or until they reduce their intake. This is because these food chemicals are eaten so frequently that the effects fluctuate and can build up very slowly. One mother wrote:

'I cut back my five-year-old daughter's intake of fruit to about a quarter of what she normally had. Within days we saw dramatic changes. Her behaviour evened out &#8230; she was more sensible and obliging, less aggressive and defiant - and altogether much more pleasant to live with.'

Flavours and fragrances such as fruit or mint (e.g. in toothpaste) are another source of salicylates. Since the 1970s, increasingly large doses have been added to products. In the UK, recent studies of new mothers found more headaches and depression in mothers and more asthma, diarrhoea, vomiting and ear infections in babies with increasing use of air fresheners and/or aerosols.

www.plantpoisonsandrottenstuff.com

http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.info/

www.feingold.org

The cause of food chemical intolerance seems to be nutrient deficiency and the strength of the detox pathways in the body. It could also be mercury, overwhelming the detox pathways.

One researcher, Dr. Rosemary Waring, connected salicylate intolerance and sulfation: http://www.autismcanada.org/sulfate.htm

More discussion at the "Detox Pathway Guinea Pig" thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1041859


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh my goodness! I have never known this forum was here.
UC survivor here -- emergency total colectomy, j-pouch, resection 2003.

Subbing.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Most of the gut people hang out in the Allergies Forum right now.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a CLO question. My local WAPF lady suggested this brand to me .... going to get it out of the fridge... ok, it is called "Quantum Cod Liver Oil"

http://www.radiantlifecatalog.com/pr...lthy-fats-oils

I don't know anything about radiant life... can they be trusted. She said that it is tested for heavy metals and it has no synthetic vitamins. She sells it for $8 a bottle. Seems to good to be true! What makes green pastures so much better?


----------



## dynnyrne (Feb 19, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leila1213*
> 
> How about Gut and Psychology Syndrome by Natasha Campbell-McBride? www.behealthy.org.uk/gaps.pdf


Great thread!! I agree with this- we're doing GAPS and I think Dr Campbell-McBride has it all worked out already


----------



## lpagejansak (Apr 2, 2012)

My 5 month old is EBF. She has recently started pooping only once every 4-5 days. I am very concerned by this. The mainstream webpages are telling me this is normal, but I am not so sure. Her stools look ok, like normal EBF baby poop. It looks like this could be a gut flora issue. Any thoughts? I'm thinking I need to alter my diet.


----------



## baileyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow!!

This is why I love MDC. If google don't know MDC does!


----------

